# Gel shorts



## Spinney (4 Aug 2009)

Want to buy a spare pare of padded lycra shorts, hopefully with better padding than the current lot.

I've been looking at 'normal' ones for around 20 quid, but also spotted some with gel in the padding for around 40 quid.

Has anyone tried these? Got any comments on them?

Also (and this is a question for the women!) - I've read that the recommended way is to wear the shorts with nothing underneath, but I don't really fancy wearing them with no knickers. Does it really make a difference? (At the moment the 'problem' is more pressure than chaffing through sweating).


----------



## I am Spartacus (4 Aug 2009)

IMO go for as best quality as you can.
People 'love' Assos, but there are alternatives.. such as Nalini which are a little less expensive and do have a budget range such as Nalini Basic which are excellent value... going up to the pro range.
The insert is well comfortable... and the design of this and its construction is what you are paying the money for...

Look we have all spent 6£ on Aldi/Lidl or whatever .. shorts and if your thing is to look as though you have dumped in your pants then wear away..

and ..from a male perspective.. no undergarments required.. none at all.. silly if you do.. I will not presume for any other sex.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2009)

I have the Altura pro gel shorts and to be honest with you can't feel any difference to cheaper normal padded shorts like the Altura Airsteam. And yep Commando is the way to go


----------



## Plax (4 Aug 2009)

I've just ordered some ladies DHB padded shorts for £20 off Wiggle which have had very good reviews. I'm not normally a fan of padding but thought I'd give it another go. I've got some Endura 6 panel clickfast shorts too that I'm getting used to a bit more now. Don't wear them with knickers, the pads with be anti-bacterial and you'll find the knickers will get annoying. I used to always wear knickers with my running shorts even though they have built in knickers. It was a revelation when I decided not to bother wearing addisional knickers with them.


----------



## Matt (4 Aug 2009)

I have just recieved some SPEG 'Pursue' shorts for £19.99 off cycle clothing.co.uk. The padding looks much better than the cheapo decathlon and my previous Nalini ones. I havent had chance to try them yet though, but I know SPEG stuff is quite highly reccomended on here

http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/Products/103/speg-pursue-pro-cycle-shorts.aspx


----------



## Globalti (4 Aug 2009)

Spinney, just order a pair of Wiggle's own brand DHB shorts off their website; you will find them extremely comfortable as well as affordable. Personally I wouldn't bother with the gel. 

Again, no underwear is worn. If you want to cycle in ordinary clothes you can buy a plain cotton cycling short with the insert for wearing under other clothes.


----------



## SimonC (4 Aug 2009)

Plax said:


> I've just ordered some ladies DHB padded shorts for £20 off Wiggle which have had very good reviews. I'm not normally a fan of padding but thought I'd give it another go. I've got some Endura 6 panel clickfast shorts too that I'm getting used to a bit more now. Don't wear them with knickers, the pads with be anti-bacterial and you'll find the knickers will get annoying. I used to always wear knickers with my running shorts even though they have built in knickers. _*It was a revelation when I decided not to bother wearing addisional knickers with them.*_



 Not literally I hope


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Aug 2009)

I've had more shorts than George Best.

I've never noticed a difference between anything even half decent and stupid money Arseos one.

I wear padded undershorts. They are relatively cheap and excellent for comfort and, err, brown bib issues...


----------

